# Did i pick the wrong sheep?



## Ninny (Nov 3, 2010)

I have my heart set on babydoll and mini chevlot sheep. But i also want fiber.  Did i pick the wrong breeds?


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 3, 2010)

Fiber to do what with?

Different kinds of fleece are good for different things.


Pat


----------



## Ninny (Nov 3, 2010)

Anything i guess. I read some where these were bad as fiber sheep.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Nov 3, 2010)

These actually have some of the best fiber. They are so fine you can mix with silk.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 4, 2010)

Both Babydoll Southdowns and Miniature Cheviots are in the medium wool category.  The Cheviots have very nice fleece for handspinners, and they southdowns have fairly good quality fleece as well.


----------



## Ninny (Nov 4, 2010)

YEAH!!!!     I didnt pick wrong then.


----------



## abooth (Nov 4, 2010)

I have babydolls and regular sized cheviots.  They are all still lambs so I have not shorn them yet.  What I am noticing is that the babydoll wool is much shorter.  This may make it harder to spin (say the ladies I met at a wool festival recently and I believe them).  My cheviot ram has an amazing fleece on him.  It is long and crimpy and white and sooo soft.  You'll probably be very happy with your sheep. Mine are just lawn mowers but I am learning to spin.  When do you get them?  Got pics?


----------



## Ninny (Nov 4, 2010)

Wont be for a couple years sadly.  We are having to sell the homestead so wont be till we get the farm going again.    Just making sure i dont get my heart set on the wrong sheep.


----------

